
The U.S. is funding dangerous experiments it doesn’t want you to know about - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-us-is-funding-dangerous-experiments-it-doesnt-want-you-to-know-about/2019/02/27/5f60e934-38ae-11e9-a2cd-307b06d0257b_story.html
======
zepto
{The U.S., Russia, China, The U.K., ... any country that can afford it} is
funding dangerous experiments it doesn’t want you to know about.

